# Pictures of Dale



## Candy (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's Dale eating outside in his enclosure with his little plastic friend. I remember showing my brother-in-law and he thought that was Dale. I had to laugh at him. This was about a month ago when it was warm. Since then I have weed wacked down the grass to dirt. He seems to like it better that way. If you click on the picture it gets bigger. 







IMG][/URL]


----------



## Stazz (Jun 15, 2009)

Awww Candy Dale is looking SO happy and healthy  He must love it outside. Thanks for sharing. He's CUTE


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Candy, Dale is such a cutie. Love his little torty friend. Glad to see you figured out the pic thing.


----------



## Candy (Jun 15, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Candy, Dale is such a cutie. Love his little torty friend. Glad to see you figured out the pic thing.



I would love to take credit Robyn, but it was my son again who posted them for me on Photobucket and then I just posted them here.


----------



## Isa (Jun 16, 2009)

Candy,
Dale is a real cutie and he looks really happy outside with his little plastic friend 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 16, 2009)

Awwww. Huge enclosure! I love his friend too. Such nice smooth shell growth you have going on there.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice to get to see the Dale we hear so much about. Looks like he was enjoying being outside.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 20, 2009)

But I wish the pictures were bigger. I am having a hard time seeing him...and I have waited so long to see his pictures...can't you make a bigger picture for this old lady with weak eyes??


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> But I wish the pictures were bigger. I am having a hard time seeing him...and I have waited so long to see his pictures...can't you make a bigger picture for this old lady with weak eyes??



Maggie, if you click on the picture it gets bigger. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 20, 2009)

Candy said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > But I wish the pictures were bigger. I am having a hard time seeing him...and I have waited so long to see his pictures...can't you make a bigger picture for this old lady with weak eyes??
> ...



It sure enough did and now I'm embarrassed that I didn't know that! He is beautiful, but why is his only friend a blow up doll???


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jun 20, 2009)

What a cutie! His little friend is too funny, all I can think of now is The Dresden Dolls song "Coin operated boy"! It will be stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2009)

That's too funny Maggie. Unfortunately I don't have a real friend for him yet although at the pet store that I bought him at he was housed with a sulcata and two russians. I still think that I should get him a mate, but I'll have to get an older one like him to be able to make sure that it's a female. Anyway, it was kind of funny two days ago when I put him out he tried to take a bite out of that fake tortoise. I was laughing. Thank you Clementine3 we think he's extremely cute and we spoil him rotten.


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 22, 2009)

Candy,
Dale is adorable. My husband loves how cherry he is!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Candy, Dale looks great! Looks like he's enjoying the outdoors!


----------



## Candy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you Mado and Dee. Dale is very red on his head sometimes I think he should have been named Rudolph.  He is loving it outside and sometimes I hate to have to bring him indoors and put him back into his small enclosure. My husband has a bookcase at his work that he plans on bringing home and we're going to make Dale a bigger enclosure for inside the house.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats so cool Candy !!! Dale certainly is a spoilt boy  I can tell how much you looooooove him. He is just so cute


----------



## Candy (Jun 24, 2009)

Stace I know from watching and reading your posts that you know how easy it is to spoil these little guys (or girls). They are soooo cute. I kind of think I want more, but then again that would take away from Dale and I'm not sure I want to do that.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 24, 2009)

He is SO adorable!
hahahaha in those pics he looks like he's thinking, "OH MAN!!! MOOOOOOOM!
There's another tortoise here trying to eat all mai foodz!"


----------



## Stazz (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah Candy - spoilings are fun  hehehehe. For us and our little shelled ones 
We also thought of getting another, but loving Tallula so much right now, we'll wait till we're settled back home, or wherever we land up!


----------

